# Beppe Grillo



## Blu71 (1 Marzo 2013)

Da comico a capo del Movimento 5 Stelle forza, politica vincitrice delle elezioni politiche 2013.
Del movimento si è discusso tanto ma cosa pensate di lui? 
Eccolo comunque in un video del 1983:


----------



## Livestrong (2 Marzo 2013)

Penso sia molto piu furbo ed intelligente di quanto faccia vedere. Trovo molto affascinante l'idea di fare politica fuori dal parlamento, poi se c'è gente che lo vota mica è colpa sua, anzi, e un suo merito. Penso che lui rispetti i suoi elettori tanto quanto Berlusconi rispetta i propri


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Penso sia molto piu furbo ed intelligente di quanto faccia vedere. Trovo molto affascinante l'idea di fare politica fuori dal parlamento, poi se c'è gente che lo vota mica è colpa sua, anzi, e un suo merito. Penso che lui rispetti i suoi elettori tanto quanto Berlusconi rispetta i propri



.....Grillo in un paese normale non avrebbe avuto nemmeno un decimo dei voti che preso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2013)

Il nano ha preso il 30 non capisco perché non possa prenderli il M5S


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il nano ha preso il 30 non capisco perché non possa prenderli il M5S



Infatti neanche lui dovrebbe esistere.


----------



## prd7 (2 Marzo 2013)

La realtà che in un paese civile quale Inghilterra e Francia avrebbe raggiunto al max il 5% ed è pure troppo. Siamo italiani, anzi italioti, andiamo dietro ai fomentatori delle masse, ai capi-popoli, alle figure pseudo carismatiche. E questi sono i risultati.


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Penso sia molto piu furbo ed intelligente di quanto faccia vedere. Trovo molto affascinante l'idea di fare politica fuori dal parlamento, poi se c'è gente che lo vota mica è colpa sua, anzi, e un suo merito. Penso che lui rispetti i suoi elettori tanto quanto Berlusconi rispetta i propri


esatto,come ha fatto l'Avvocato Agnelli x tantissimi anni,comandare restando fuori dal parlamento


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Marzo 2013)

Prima questo:








e poi questo:






Questo è ciò che Beppe Grillo pubblica sul suo blog. Io sarò pure prevenuto nei suoi confronti, ma sarebbe ora che questo individuo la smettesse di trollare ma di fare la persona seria. Ripeto che sarò prevenuto io, ma non vedo tante differenze tra questo atteggiamento e quello della vecchia politica irresponsabile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Chapeu,ha saputo sfruttare al meglio la rabbia della gente per ergersi a paladino della giustizia.
Adesso ha praticamente in mano l'Italia senza nemmeno essere in Parlamento,piano geniale


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Prima questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Purtroppo in Italia c'è troppa cattiva politica che ha prodotto un naturale movimento di protesta e la protesta non è mai razionale.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Chapeu,ha saputo sfruttare al meglio la rabbia della gente per ergersi a paladino della giustizia.
> Adesso ha praticamente in mano l'Italia senza nemmeno essere in Parlamento,piano geniale



Come gheddafi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Regan presidente, ex attore, e Sinatra ambasciatore, cantante. Qui che stiam facendo ? Stiamo mettendo lui a comandare, ex comico. Chi se lo sarebbe mai aspettato che trenta anni dopo avrebbe preso nelle sue mani l'Italia, incredibile.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Regan presidente, ex attore, e Sinatra ambasciatore, cantante. Qui che stiam facendo ? Stiamo mettendo lui a comandare, ex comico. Chi se lo sarebbe mai aspettato che trenta anni dopo avrebbe preso nelle sue mani l'Italia, incredibile.



Appunto, lui 30 anni fa rideva di questo....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Appunto, lui 30 anni fa rideva di questo....


Quando penso a Grillo penso sempre a "L'uomo dell'anno" di Robbie Williams.


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

E' stato bravo a raccogliere i NO della gente verso la politica che c'era più che a elogiare meriti suoi IMHO


----------



## cris (2 Marzo 2013)

Mi piace questo dare per scontato che chi non ha votato Pd sia un *********


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

La battuta che gli costò l'allonammento dalla Rai:


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Regan presidente, ex attore, e Sinatra ambasciatore, cantante. Qui che stiam facendo ? Stiamo mettendo lui a comandare, ex comico. Chi se lo sarebbe mai aspettato che trenta anni dopo avrebbe preso nelle sue mani l'Italia, incredibile.


Berlusconi e' un comico/attore/sciovman televisivo nessuno al mondo puo batterlo su questo.


----------



## runner (2 Marzo 2013)

Ormai se ne sentono di ogni...

alcune riflessioni abbastanza tranquille sulla situazione del perchè le persone hanno votato M5S

Per prima cosa bisogna analizzare il momento storico in cui viviamo in cui internet e la TV ormai viaggiano su due binari completamente diversi e in cui anche chi è ricco si sente povero perchè la crisi e l' incertezza dilagano ovunque.
Parlando con alcuni amici molto ricchi la loro preoccupazione non è ovviamente quella di mangiare, ma se le loro aziende avranno un futuro in Europa, parlando con persona meno abbienti il loro dubbio è sul fatto di non impoverirsi ancora di più.
Il precedente governo ha portato solo austerità e ha approvato decreti che neanche nella dittatura più spietata si sarebbero mai fatti (pensioni a età inumane, esodati, zero investimento, tagli solo sul popolo, aumento delle tasse ed totale distacco con la vita reale delle persone).
C' è poco da dire che c' è la crisi e allora via tagliamo tutto e privatizziamo in maniera selvaggia e spesso con capitali esteri, facendoci essere sempre di più degli intrusi a casa nostra.
Con questo background si è affacciato un movimento che da un paio di anni si è presentato in maniera abbastanza importante agli elettori e con in mano un programma e dei candidati veri ha cercato di dare delle risposte ai cittadini.
All' inizio è stato ignorato, poi deriso, poi insultato e adesso che ha vinto cercano di coinvolgerlo.
Il sistema "uno vale uno" di democrazia del Movimento è stato basato sul funzionamento di un sito che prevede l' autenticazione dell' iscritto e della sua capacità di esprimere una preferenza, ovviamente ci vuole una piattaforma molto complicata e costosa per questo progetto e visto l' imminente arrivo delle elezione e la partenza dello tsunami tour è stato messo in stand-by.
Su questo punto mi pare che si stiano già adoperando per dotare gli iscritti di questa potenzialità democratica entro qualche mese.
Secondariamente il programma è piaciuto per tre motivi, il primo che è tutto concatenato e le risorse si trovano solo creando circuiti virtuosi e di "non spreco" di danaro pubblico, il secondo che è un programma attento all' ambiente, all' onestà e ai cittadini, il terzo motivo altrettanto importante è il paragone con gli altri che sono rimasti vaghi o esageratamente populisti.
Io se non mi fossi andato a leggere il programma del PD in maniera attenta sul loro sito non avrei capito nulla da quello che traspariva in TV ad esempio e quello del PDL prometteva cose esagerate senza offrire un "new deal" economico.
La terza osservazione è il rapporto Grillo e gli eletti...adesso arriva il vero banco democratico e in cui si vedrà come nei fatti viene gestito il Movimento.

La teoria base del M5S è molto chiara, ovvero zero alleanze e avanti per la loro strada, ma non avendo preso il 10% ma bensì il 25% le cose cambiano notevolmente.
Bisognerà capire l' offerta del centrosinistra al M5S, bisognerà capire se ci sarà poi un governissimo e poi bisognerà capire se il M5S ambirà a diventare una forza politica di innovazione a tutti i costi o gradualmente.

Io sono dell' idea che sia molto riduttivo e semplicistico ridurre il Movimento a Grillo senza capire cosa sia accaduto in questi anni in Italia.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Marzo 2013)

Il movimento, parere mio eh, non fosse stato gestito come è stato gestito da grillo si sarebbe già sfasciato, basta vedere quello che è successo al popolo viola


----------



## runner (2 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il movimento, parere mio eh, non fosse stato gestito come è stato gestito da grillo si sarebbe già sfasciato, basta vedere quello che è successo al popolo viola



certamente ma adesso il M5S si deve esprimere e portare tutta la sua carica per cambiare da dentro la politica.....

il fatto di criticare Grillo in maniera faziosa tacciandolo di despota del M5S non è altro che la semplice gestione di chi ha dato l' anima per il M5S e in maniera smaliziata ha voluto farli entrare in parlamento.....adesso sta a loro ma a me sembrano onesti almeno dalle prime interviste, poi vedremo!!

p.s. comunque Live te devi essere un tipo bello sgamato (come si dice dalle mie parti) nella tua vita reale devi essere un tipo sveglio!!
complimenti!!


----------



## Hammer (2 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il movimento, parere mio eh, non fosse stato gestito come è stato gestito da grillo si sarebbe già sfasciato, basta vedere quello che è successo al popolo viola



.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2013)

Grillo: 'Se falliamo, violenza e rabbia nelle strade'
'I Media pagati da partiti per s.......rci. Ora vogliamo il 100% del Parlamento, non il 30%'


Ansa


----------



## The Ripper (7 Marzo 2013)

Sarei del M5S se non ci fosse lui. Mi meraviglio dei tanti giovani che lo sostengono, ma evidentemente ha ragione Capovilla quando dice "Abbiamo perso la memoria del XX secolo, Comunque sia abbiamo perso".

"Nella gola del serpente fa un buio peeeestoooo, scommetto che è per questo che non vediamo niente".


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo: 'Se falliamo, violenza e rabbia nelle strade'
> 'I Media pagati da partiti per s.......rci. Ora vogliamo il 100% del Parlamento, non il 30%'
> 
> 
> Ansa



Lo rinchiudessero


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Marzo 2013)

E' ridicolo e pericoloso


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo: 'Se falliamo, violenza e rabbia nelle strade'
> 'I Media pagati da partiti per s.......rci. Ora vogliamo il 100% del Parlamento, non il 30%'
> 
> 
> Ansa



dichiarazione assurda...non sono parole e concetti nemmeno da pensare


----------



## jaws (7 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo: 'Se falliamo, violenza e rabbia nelle strade'
> 'I Media pagati da partiti per s.......rci. Ora vogliamo il 100% del Parlamento, non il 30%'
> 
> 
> Ansa



Io più che altro direi, 

Ansia


----------



## Doctore (7 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo: 'Se falliamo, violenza e rabbia nelle strade'
> 'I Media pagati da partiti per s.......rci. Ora vogliamo il 100% del Parlamento, non il 30%'
> 
> 
> Ansa


i soliti mass media che mistificano le parole


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Marzo 2013)

Scusate, ma i miei 2 post dove riportavo le parole del giornalista inglese che fine ha fatto? No per sapere


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2013)

La cosa più bella è che non le ha mai dette quelle cose hahsha ...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La cosa più bella è che non le ha mai dette quelle cose hahsha ...



La cosa più bella è che sono spariti due miei post con tanto di documentazione e dichiarazioni del giornalista inglese che ha fatto l'intervista a grillo che ha commentato la disinformazione sui titoli dei giornali italiani su questo caso.
No perché se lo diciamo noi è vittimismo, sindrome di accerchiamento, ma se lo riportano gli stessi giornalisti esteri che fanno le interviste magari c'è da riflettere un attimo, avevo riportato le dichiarazioni sue quotando un tweet e un link all'articolo originale proprio per evitare i soliti commenti, ma sono spariti.
Se era per il link all'articolo del time, potevate segare solo il link tenendo il post, anche se quando si parla di informazione non si può pensare di segare continuamente tutto, soprattutto quando sono fonti che smentiscono cose false.


----------



## jaws (7 Marzo 2013)

Dal sito del Time:
"We want 100% of parliament, not 20% or 25% or 30%. When the movement gets to 100% when the citizens become the state, the movement will no longer need to exist"
e ancora
"If we fail, [Italy] is headed for violence in the streets"

Però secondo te quelle cose non le hai mai dette e quindi il Time si sarebbe inventato queste dichiarazioni?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Time:
> "We want 100% of parliament, not 20% or 25% or 30%. When the movement gets to 100% when the citizens become the state, the movement will no longer need to exist"
> 
> e ancora
> ...



Aveva ragione lollo guarda, vuoi proprio trollare, non a caso seghi la parte sopra e sotto if we fail.... C'è un articolo lunghissimo, ma ti riporto solo l'estratto che hai voluto riportare te



> *I channel all this rage into this movement of people, who then go and govern*. They should be thanking us one by one. If we fail, [Italy] is headed for violence in the streets. But if we crumble, then they come. Everything started in Italy. Fascism was born here. The banks were born here. We invented debt. The mafia, us too.* Everything started here. If violence doesn’t start here, it’s because of the movement. If we fail, we’re headed for violence in the street. Half the population can’t take it anymore.*





Spiegami poi perché il giornalista che ha fatto l'intervista ha scritto questo 



> If you compare @Corriereit Grillo headline with his interview *link all'articolo" you start to think he has a point about Italy's media



Il titolo dell'articolo del corriere era come quello dell'ansa per inciso...
Sono parole scritte in maniera tale da far sembrare il senso un altro, come hai fatto tu omettendo la parte che ho scritto io


----------



## jaws (7 Marzo 2013)

Ho riportato solo quella parte per far vedere che non era vero che quelle cose non erano mai state dette.
Non posso mica riscrivere qua l'articolo intero, chi ha voglia se lo legge, ma quelle parole ci sono, questo è sicuro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ho riportato solo quella parte per far vedere che non era vero che quelle cose non erano mai state dette.
> Non posso mica riscrivere qua l'articolo intero, chi ha voglia se lo legge, ma quelle parole ci sono, questo è sicuro



Dai su, sai benissimo quello che intendeva dire lollo, non fare finta di non aver capito...
Se prendi solo certe parole, le tiri fuori dal contesto e ci spari il titolone vuoi trasmettere un'idea totalmente diversa dal pensiero reale.
Non è un caso che Stephan Faris scriva quel commento a proposito del titolo del corriere...


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2013)

Non perderci tempo , lo fa apposta ... Prima o poi si stancherà


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma i miei 2 post dove riportavo le parole del giornalista inglese che fine ha fatto? No per sapere



Avevi postato dei link,se non ho visto male,per questo te li hanno eliminati.Credo


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2013)

Chiedo ai sostenitori/simpatizzanti del M5S, *senza intenti polemici*, vi piace tutto di Grillo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiedo ai sostenitori/simpatizzanti del M5S, *senza intenti polemici*, vi piace tutto di Grillo?



Blu non esiste uomo perfetto. Nessuno può piacere totalmente lo sai.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Blu non esiste uomo perfetto. Nessuno può piacere totalmente lo sai.



Stanis questo è ovvio, io, naturalmente, mi riferisco ad una (eventuale) critica sulle scelte politiche di Grillo.


----------



## juventino (7 Marzo 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' ridicolo e pericoloso



Ridicolo sicuramente, pericoloso onestamente penso sia esagerato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stanis questo è ovvio, io, naturalmente, mi riferisco ad una (eventuale) critica sulle scelte politiche di Grillo.



Ma sai, per me ora come ora si fa tanto casino per confondere un po' le carte, da quello che verrà fuori tra il 15-19 marzo si potrà esprimere il primo vero giudizio concreto.
Li ti saprò dire qualcosa di più incisivo, posso dirti fin da ora però che se alle consultazioni ci va davvero lui e non i capogruppo eletti di senato e camera lo riterrei sbagliato. Non so come funzionano le cose di preciso, ok che è formalmente il leader del movimento, magari si deve presentare per una questione di forma, però i due capigruppo devono esserci in qualche modo.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma sai, per me ora come ora si fa tanto casino per confondere un po' le carte, da quello che verrà fuori tra il 15-19 marzo si potrà esprimere il primo vero giudizio concreto.
> Li ti saprò dire qualcosa di più incisivo, posso dirti fin da ora però che se alle consultazioni ci va davvero lui e non i capogruppo eletti di senato e camera lo riterrei sbagliato. Non so come funzionano le cose di preciso, ok che è formalmente il leader del movimento, magari si deve presentare per una questione di forma, però i due capigruppo devono esserci in qualche modo.



Alle consultazioni di solito ci vanno delle delegazioni delle forze politiche.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2013)

Dal Corriere della Sera, Grillo: «Ormai siamo in guerra e, se moriremo, lo faremo solo sul campo di battaglia delle prossime elezioni».


----------



## smallball (14 Marzo 2013)

come era scontato lui vuole governare ,ma da solo,con un "cappotto" elettorale


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> come era scontato lui vuole governare ,ma da solo,con un "cappotto" elettorale



....lui può volere quello che gli pare ma non credo avrà mai la maggioranza per governare da solo, non ci è mai riuscita nemmeno la DC e nemmeno Berlusconi.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Marzo 2013)

è malato


----------



## smallball (14 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....lui può volere quello che gli pare ma non credo avrà mai la maggioranza per governare da solo, non ci è mai riuscita nemmeno la DC e nemmeno Berlusconi.



ci sono oltre 10 milioni di italiani che non hanno votato,poi se si cambia il "Porcellum" non e' detto che l'idea di Grillo sia irrealizzabile


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> ci sono oltre 10 milioni di italiani che non hanno votato,poi se si cambia il "Porcellum" non e' detto che l'idea di Grillo sia irrealizzabile



Innanzi tutto dovrebbe nascere un Governo e senza qualcuno che gli vota la fiducia non accade, poi si dovrebbe trovare in pochi mesi l'intesa su come modificare la legge elettorale e sul tema mi sembra che le posizioni divergono molto.


----------



## Hell Krusty (14 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> ci sono oltre 10 milioni di italiani che non hanno votato,poi se si cambia il "Porcellum" non e' detto che l'idea di Grillo sia irrealizzabile


Credo che sia impossibile che passino dalle 0 regioni vinte alle ultime elezioni alle 12-13 necessarie per avere la maggioranza al senato...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Grillo dopo le divisioni al Senato per l'elezione di Grasso ricorda che il "codice di comportamento degli eletti" del M5S prevede che le votazioni in aula siano decise a maggioranza. "Se qualcuno si fosse sottratto a questo obbligo - sostiene - ha mentito agli elettori, spero ne tragga le dovute conseguenze".

Ansa


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2013)

comunque c' è poco da fare mi auguro che alcuno del M5S vadano col pd per fare almeno qualche legge importante

togliere l' IMU (comunque abbassarla notevolmente)
nuova legge elettorale
abbassare il cuneo fiscale per i dipendenti


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Marzo 2013)

Il guaio del 5 stelle è che è arrivato ad un risultato tale da superare ogni più rosea aspettativa, non sufficiente a governare ma sufficiente ad impedire anche agli altri di farlo, salvo clamorosi inciuci o governi di salvezza nazionale. Con il punto del programma: non governeremo insieme a nessuno, è chiaro che fare marcia indietro diventa difficile. Non so cosa succederà, ogni soluzione è possibile, tra cui l'implosione del 5stelle, che lascerebbe una folta legione di deputati/senatori liberi di agire personalmente e svincolati, a molti dei quali non dispiacerebbe magari di tirare avanti per 5 anni tenendosi tutto lo stipendio e le agevolazioni. Insomma un gigantesco mercato delle vacche, al cui confronto l'operazione Scilipoti e compagnia sembrerà un colpo di mercato alla Secco...


----------



## Livestrong (18 Marzo 2013)

É sicuramente il nuovo personaggio della politica.... I vari santoro, annunziata & friends avevano bisogno di uno come lui per il post Berlusconi, purtroppo per loro temo che il fenomeno grillo durerà molto meno del fenomeno berlusconi


----------



## Hammer (18 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il fenomeno grillo durerà molto meno del fenomeno berlusconi



Pensiero sacrosanto. Gli unici che hanno possibilità di sopravvivere sono gli esponenti (sani) del M5S


----------



## juventino (18 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> É sicuramente il nuovo personaggio della politica.... I vari santoro, annunziata & friends avevano bisogno di uno come lui per il post Berlusconi, purtroppo per loro temo che il fenomeno grillo durerà molto meno del fenomeno berlusconi



.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2013)

Dal sito Ansa: Secondo Grillo Boldrini e Grasso non sono stati una scelta democratica.


----------



## jaws (24 Marzo 2013)

Ma l'avete letto il suo ultimo post sul blog?
Ha affermato che i commenti negativi su di lui sul suo blog sono solo opera di troll e infiltrati pagati dagli altri partiti.
Deliri


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma l'avete letto il suo ultimo post sul blog?
> Ha affermato che i commenti negativi su di lui sul suo blog sono solo opera di troll e infiltrati pagati dagli altri partiti.
> Deliri



Grillo riuscirà a far rimpiangere i vecchi partiti.


----------



## Doctore (24 Marzo 2013)

Tutto un gombloddo pure voi siete pagati per dire ste cose...il gombloddo del gombloddo


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2013)

Battiato contro Grillo : «Sta esagerando» e poi paragona Casaleggio al cardinale Richelieu: «sta dietro le quinte, è uno che manovra»

Corriere della Sera.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Marzo 2013)

Mettiamo agli atti anche l'opinione di battiato. Ormai parlano davvero cani e porci


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma l'avete letto il suo ultimo post sul blog?
> Ha affermato che i commenti negativi su di lui sul suo blog sono solo opera di troll e infiltrati pagati dagli altri partiti.
> Deliri



E' la verità io frequento da molto tempo e ti dico che ci sono persone PAGATE per rompere le balle suo forum.... personeche hanno come unico scopo il trollare per creare dissapori poi , dopo alle prime domande non sanno nulla..


----------



## jaws (25 Marzo 2013)

Ma pagati da chi?
Da Bersani? Da Berlusconi? Dai direttori dei quotidiani?
Dovreste iniziare a capire che ci può essere qualcuno che ha votato Grillo per protesta, perchè pensava che peggio di quelli che c'erano non poteva essere, e invece si stanno accorgendo che al peggio non c'è mai fine.
Come ha già detto giorni fa i moderati si sono già pentiti, rimangono solo i fanatici che credono a qualsiasi cosa scrive e dice il loro Dio.


P.S. giusto per chiarire, queste cose le sto scrivendo gratis, nessuno mi ha pagato per farlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma pagati da chi?
> Da Bersani? Da Berlusconi? Dai direttori dei quotidiani?
> Dovreste iniziare a capire che ci può essere qualcuno che ha votato Grillo per protesta, perchè pensava che peggio di quelli che c'erano non poteva essere, *e invece si stanno accorgendo che al peggio non c'è mai fine.*
> Come ha già detto giorni fa i moderati si sono già pentiti, rimangono solo i fanatici che credono a qualsiasi cosa scrive e dice il loro Dio.
> P.S. giusto per chiarire, queste cose le sto scrivendo gratis, nessuno mi ha pagato per farlo



Hahahah dai facciamo i seri ... se vogliamo star qui a parlare del nulla continuiamo se vogliamo parlare di cose reali tiriamo fuori i fatti ... 

un po di serietà per cortesia ... hahah ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Come ha già detto giorni fa i moderati si sono già pentiti, rimangono solo i fanatici che credono a qualsiasi cosa scrive e dice il loro Dio.



I fanatici ??? ma guarda che forse non ti è chiaro che noi siamo FANATICI della libertà e della sopravvivenza del nostro paese .. il resto gialli verdi arancioni stelle stalle **** e mazz non ci può fregare di meno... 

sei te che non si sa per quale motivo mistico stai intraprendendo una battiglia con il M5S ... forse perchè stanno facendo quello che Renzi ( che indichi come tuo preferito ) non ha fatto quello che sta facendo il 5 stelle ?? 

non mi è chiaro ... critichi aspramente e hai tutto il diritto di farlo ma non porti mai delle giustificazioni ...sei sempre vago sulla critica... un po come bersani  

fatti na risata non è una battaglia della vita.. la vita vera e reale è da un altra parte... su dai...

già la vita è difficile per conto suo se poi anche qui che è una piattaforma di RELAX e confronto tra AMICI... ci scanniamo non ne usciamo piu... 

vivi sereno.


----------



## juventino (25 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma pagati da chi?
> Da Bersani? Da Berlusconi? Dai direttori dei quotidiani?



Premetto che parlo da osservatore esterno e non da pro o contro Grillo (non votato alle elezioni) a prescindere.
A mio avviso non è assolutamente da escludere questa ipotesi. Berlusconi ad esempio ha già dimostrato più volte di essere capace di pagare intere manifestazioni di figuranti, figuriamoci qualche troll su internet.
Con questo comunque non voglio dire che tutti gli utenti in disaccordo sul blog di Grillo siano troll, sia chiaro.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahah dai facciamo i seri ... se vogliamo star qui a parlare del nulla continuiamo se vogliamo parlare di cose reali tiriamo fuori i fatti ...
> 
> un po di serietà per cortesia ... hahah ...



Francamente, dopo i gormiti, l'sgv4, l'esproprio ai politici, dopo ste robe qui...leggere di "serietà", "cose reali" e "fatti" fa sanguinare gli occhi...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Marzo 2013)

Che ci siano dei troll è vero ed oggettivo, basta osservare il fatto che dal dopo elezioni c'è stato un boom di traffico esagerato, tanto che nella prima settimana o poco più dal voto, il sito andava quasi sempre down e non reggeva per le troppe connessioni ed era quasi impossibile visualizzarlo, cosa mai successa prima.
In mezzo a tutti questi credo sia oggettivo e fisiologico che possa esserci qualcuno non soddisfatto, il problema è capire l'entità degli scontenti, cosa quasi impossibile visto la massa di troll.

Chi li paga?
Non è neanche detto che siano pagati, se uno è un militante di partito lo fa pure gratis. 
Sul sito del PD per dire c'era e c'è ancora, spero di ripescarla, una pagina dove si chiedeva una specie di arruolamento di persone per la campagna elettorale sui nuovi media di comunicazione...


----------



## Brain84 (25 Marzo 2013)

Io da sostenitore del Movimento 5 Stelle credo fermamente che Grillo dovrebbe farsi un po' da parte e lasciar lavorare i deputati. Lui ha fatto un ottimo lavoro diffondendo e dando vita a questa nuova realtà interessantissima. Ma adesso dovrebbe mettere il naso fuori dai dissidi della politica e lasciar lavorare gli altri.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2013)

Non è giusto attaccare qualcuno a priori e Grillo dei meriti li ha, però, mi piacerebbe leggere una critica dei sostenitori del M5S al loro leader. Sembra che non lui non commetta errori e sia tutta colpa degli altro se li commette.


----------



## jaws (25 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahah dai facciamo i seri ... se vogliamo star qui a parlare del nulla continuiamo se vogliamo parlare di cose reali tiriamo fuori i fatti ...
> 
> un po di serietà per cortesia ... hahah ...



Io sono serissimo; per quanto riguarda i fatti, non appena i grillini smetteranno di parlare ed inizieranno a fare allora commenterò i fatti. Per adesso non ci sono fatti da commentare


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2013)

Ok.


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Marzo 2013)

«Grillo aveva tenuto sveglio Napolitano» durante le consultazioni al Quirinale.





Preciso che non è una critica a Crimi perché si è addormentato in aula, può capitare, ma perché loro si sono presentati come diversi dagli altri, usando spesso l'immagine dei parlamentari addormentati come simbolo dell'inefficienza della "vecchia" classe politica.


----------



## jaws (26 Marzo 2013)

Non sta dormendo è solo diversamente sveglio


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Marzo 2013)

Bla bla bla .. solita spazzatura mediatica.... tra l'altro pubblicato dall unità... 






bastava cercare 2 secondi online per capire che è l'ennesima vaccata contro il moVimento ... vi meritate 40anni di Berlusconismo..


----------



## jaws (26 Marzo 2013)

Ok questa è spazzatura mediatica, a quando Grillo pubblicava sul suo post queste immagini cos'era?


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ok questa è spazzatura mediatica, a quando Grillo pubblicava sul suo post queste immagini cos'era?



E' la kastahhha!!!!1! Ke dorme e arrubba li mie sordiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!1!!!! A KASAA!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bla bla bla .. solita spazzatura mediatica.... tra l'altro pubblicato dall unità...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Lollo non si può dare sempre la colpa agli altri, secondo me, un poco di autocritica non vi farebbe male. Anche i grillini possono sbagliare si o no?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Marzo 2013)

Sarà, ma a me sembra una movenza che si fa quando ci si rilassa un attimo, cosa che si nota nella foto che ha linkato lollo...
Ma vabbé , avrà sicuramente dormito.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma a me sembra una movenza che si fa quando ci si rilassa un attimo, cosa che si nota nella foto che ha linkato lollo...
> Ma vabbé , avrà sicuramente dormito.



Stanis anche loro sono umani.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Marzo 2013)

Beh, e dello stesso crimi che insultava i giornalisti settimana scorsa nessuno dice nulla?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stanis anche loro sono umani.



Si blu, hai ragione, solo trovo profondamente assurdo tutto questo.
Dopo aver accettato il peggio per anni, ogni giorno si leggono commenti scandalizzati per quisquilie sul M5S, senza che ancora abbiano fatto praticamente niente. 
Cioè boh...
Ormai manca poco e poi si potranno trarre le prime impressioni su qualcosa di più concreto.


----------



## Miro (26 Marzo 2013)

Divertente questa caccia all'uomo sui grillini da parte della stampa.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si blu, hai ragione, solo trovo profondamente assurdo tutto questo.
> Dopo aver accettato il peggio per anni, ogni giorno si leggono commenti scandalizzati per quisquilie sul M5S, senza che ancora abbiano fatto praticamente niente.
> Cioè boh...
> Ormai manca poco e poi si potranno trarre le prime impressioni su qualcosa di più concreto.



Stanis i grillini ora, anche se controvoglia, sono esponenti pubblici perciò devono abituarsi al fatto che la stampa non è certo neutra.


----------



## robs91 (26 Marzo 2013)

Beh i giornali hanno sempre pubblicato le foto dei politici che dormono.Ricordo quelle di Berlusconi che si addormenta alla giornata della memoria,tanto x fare un esempio.
E poi diciamocelo i grillini,queste attenzioni,se le sono un pò cercate con i loro attacchi alla casta e gli insulti ai giornalisti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stanis i grillini ora, anche se controvoglia, sono esponenti pubblici perciò devono abituarsi al fatto che la stampa non è certo neutra.



Ma sai blu, giusto per farti un esempio, fa un po' specie per dire vedere che sul m5s, sia "il giornale" che "l'unità" abbiano la stessa "linea editoriale"...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2013)

Ogni cosa che fanno i grillini verrà sempre ingigantita, perché chi ha attaccato la classe politica per anni, qualsiasi cosa faranno sarà sempre sotto la lente d'ingrandimento. 
Devo dire che però la cosa mi fa un po' ridere, negli ultimi 20 anni siamo stati governati da gente sicuramente poco competente e ad oggi si pensa più a criticare il nuovo (Che non deve essere meglio per forza eh) che a pensare di lavare via il vecchiume.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma sai blu, giusto per farti un esempio, fa un po' specie per dire vedere che sul m5s, sia "il giornale" che "l'unità" abbiano la stessa "linea editoriale"...




Hanno la stessa linea ma per motivi diversi. Secondo me l'Unità critica perché il M5S rifiuta di collaborare mentre il Giornale lo fa per paura che collabori con il PD.


----------



## juventino (26 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ogni cosa che fanno i grillini verrà sempre ingigantita, perché chi ha attaccato la classe politica per anni, qualsiasi cosa faranno sarà sempre sotto la lente d'ingrandimento.
> Devo dire che però la cosa mi fa un po' ridere, negli ultimi 20 anni siamo stati governati da gente sicuramente poco competente e ad oggi si pensa più a criticare il nuovo (Che non deve essere meglio per forza eh) che a pensare di lavare via il vecchiume.



.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2013)

Dal sito Ansa
Grillo vs Bersani e Berlusconi 'Siete padri puttanieri'


----------



## jaws (27 Marzo 2013)

Chi può si legga l'ultimo tweet di Fiorello...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Grillo: "Si può stare anche senza esecutivo"

La Repubblica


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo: "Si può stare anche senza esecutivo"
> 
> La Repubblica



Sì tanto va tutto bene e non abbiam bisogno di riforme 


Immagino comunque che non l'abbia detto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2013)

And the winner IS......







- - - Aggiornato - - -

la testa giornalistica peggiore della storia ... è questa... penso la copertina e l'articolo piu inventato della storia del giornaLETTISMO..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Chi può si legga l'ultimo tweet di Fiorello...



Ma i comici mica non dovevano occuparsi di politica ??? oppure adesso li consideriamo ?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> And the winner IS......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si chiama libertà di stampa, nessuno costringe un cittadino ad acquistare e/o leggere l'Unità o qualsiasi altro giornale.


----------



## cris (28 Marzo 2013)

credo si chiami "libertà di scrivere idiozie"


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> credo si chiami "libertà di scrivere idiozie"



La libertà di stampa è esattamente questo, nessuno deve arrogarsi il diritto di decidere cosa si stampa e cosa no.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Marzo 2013)

L'unità é un giornale ridicolo, in confronto il giornale é di alto livello


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> L'unità é un giornale ridicolo, in confronto il giornale é di alto livello



Per me, l'importante è che tutti è due siano liberamente pubblicati.


----------



## smallball (28 Marzo 2013)

io credo che ci si riferisca al fatto di distorcere completamente dalla realta' e questo titolo lo fa palesemente


----------



## juventino (28 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> L'unità é un giornale ridicolo, in confronto il giornale é di alto livello



Deve essere proprio carta igienica usata 
Comuqneu sono pienamente d'accordo, l'Unità è di quanto più patetico si possa trovare nel ridicolo mondo del giornalismo italiano.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Deve essere proprio carta igienica usata
> Comuqneu sono pienamente d'accordo, l'Unità è di quanto più patetico si possa trovare nel ridicolo mondo del giornalismo italiano.



.....sembra Tuttosport quando (sempre) scrive della Juventus


----------



## juventino (28 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....sembra Tuttosport quando (sempre) scrive della Juventus



Vergognarsi di Tuttosport è una croce che a noi juventini tocca portare 
Comuque tornando su cose serie trovo alquanto ridicola la campagna anti-Grillo che sta facendo la stampa vicina alla sinistra (questo aldilà di essere pro o contro Grillo).


----------



## runner (28 Marzo 2013)

ma forse il senso è un altro

ovvero il fatto che entrambi col "populismo" non hanno permesso al PD di vincere ed innovare

(tesi che non mi trova particolarmente d' accordo, ma che fa riflettere)


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2013)

ma infatti Blu la mia critica non era di certo alla libertà di stampa... la mia critica era rivolta alla distorsione totale della realtà.. 

e sappiamo tutti perchè i giornali fanno cosi...

togliere i finanziamenti pubblici ai giornali ( come è in tutto il resto del mondo ) è una cosa che gli fa male ...e faranno DI TUTTO per screditare il 5 stelle


----------



## Doctore (28 Marzo 2013)

Il finanziamento pubblico ai giornali mi sembra doveroso toglierlo.


----------



## smallball (28 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma infatti Blu la mia critica non era di certo alla libertà di stampa... la mia critica era rivolta alla distorsione totale della realtà..
> 
> e sappiamo tutti perchè i giornali fanno cosi...
> 
> togliere i finanziamenti pubblici ai giornali ( come è in tutto il resto del mondo ) è una cosa che gli fa male ...e faranno DI TUTTO per screditare il 5 stelle



esattamente quello che avevo scritto io; distorsione totale della realta',una cosa che un giornale non dovrebbe mai e dico mai fare


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2013)

Fatti non parole... il resto sono solo bla bla bla nostri : 

"Dopo la netta presa di posizione del MoVimento 5 Stelle sui pagamenti dei debiti della pubblica amministrazione nei confronti delle aziende in cui chiedeva che i 40 miliardi venissero erogati prima alle imprese, e solo poi alle banche, prendiamo atto con favore della nota appena espressa del Ministro Grilli, il quale ha dichiarato che sia "necessario pensare ad una sequenza prima alle imprese e poi alle banche". In relazione alle ulteriori dichiarazioni del ministro Grilli "sarebbe pericoloso introdurre il principio che le banche non vangano pagate", teniamo a precisare che tale principio da noi non è mai stato affermato. Le nostre esatte parole sono state: "Le banche dunque, che legittimamente dovranno rientrare per i capitali anticipati agli imprenditori che si erano già rivolti a loro a fronte dei mancati pagamenti da parte della pubblica amministrazione, almeno per questa volta attendano il loro turno". Ci attendiamo ora la massima trasparenza in Commissione e in Parlamento sulla questione. E' necessario conoscere in anticipo a quanto ammontano i crediti vantati dalle banche ed attendiamo che venga specificato chiaramente che nella prima tranche dei finanziamenti 2013 la priorità venga data ai pagamenti alle piccole e medie imprese." Vito Crimi e Roberta Lombardi

poi possiamo star qui a parlare 100 ore insultare chi volete.. ma alla fine che contano sono I FATTI e qui i fatti smentiscono ogni nostra parola... come è già successo in Sicilia con le province ...


----------



## Doctore (28 Marzo 2013)

quali fatti?non vedo nessun governo


----------



## Ale (28 Marzo 2013)

ma il bello è che ha detto di voler lui l'incarico per fare il governo, magari poi sara lui ad implorare che qualcuno gli voti la fiducia...


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fatti non parole... il resto sono solo bla bla bla nostri :
> 
> "Dopo la netta presa di posizione del MoVimento 5 Stelle sui pagamenti dei debiti della pubblica amministrazione nei confronti delle aziende in cui chiedeva che i 40 miliardi venissero erogati prima alle imprese, e solo poi alle banche, prendiamo atto con favore della nota appena espressa del Ministro Grilli, il quale ha dichiarato che sia "necessario pensare ad una sequenza prima alle imprese e poi alle banche". In relazione alle ulteriori dichiarazioni del ministro Grilli "sarebbe pericoloso introdurre il principio che le banche non vangano pagate", teniamo a precisare che tale principio da noi non è mai stato affermato. Le nostre esatte parole sono state: "Le banche dunque, che legittimamente dovranno rientrare per i capitali anticipati agli imprenditori che si erano già rivolti a loro a fronte dei mancati pagamenti da parte della pubblica amministrazione, almeno per questa volta attendano il loro turno". Ci attendiamo ora la massima trasparenza in Commissione e in Parlamento sulla questione. E' necessario conoscere in anticipo a quanto ammontano i crediti vantati dalle banche ed attendiamo che venga specificato chiaramente che nella prima tranche dei finanziamenti 2013 la priorità venga data ai pagamenti alle piccole e medie imprese." Vito Crimi e Roberta Lombardi
> 
> poi possiamo star qui a parlare 100 ore insultare chi volete.. ma alla fine che contano sono I FATTI e qui i fatti smentiscono ogni nostra parola... come è già successo in Sicilia con le province ...



Se posso, in Sicilia per ora non si è smentito proprio niente. Al di là del fatto che il governo Monti già l'aveva praticamente fatto (non fosse che, praticamente come sempre, i politici si sono messi in mezzo con mille emendamenti), bisogna vedere cosa vuol dire avere i consorzi e non le province. Una rosa, chiamata con un altro nome, avrà sempre lo stesso profumo.

- - - Updated - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> L'unità é un giornale ridicolo, in confronto il giornale é di alto livello



Un giornale che all'elezione di Benedetto XVI titolava "Pastore Tedesco"....


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma infatti Blu la mia critica non era di certo alla libertà di stampa... la mia critica era rivolta alla distorsione totale della realtà..
> 
> e sappiamo tutti perchè i giornali fanno cosi...
> 
> togliere i finanziamenti pubblici ai giornali ( come è in tutto il resto del mondo ) è una cosa che gli fa male ...e faranno DI TUTTO per screditare il 5 stelle



Una forza come il M5S cresciuta grazie alla rete non dovrebbe preoccuparsi della stampa ostile. I cittadini, ormai, sanno valutare quali fatti sono reali a quali sono quelli inventati.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Grillo: "Parlamento può cambiare legge elettorale anche senza Governo".
Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## jaws (29 Marzo 2013)

Secondo Grillo tagliando i costi della politica si risparmierebbero 20 miliardi l'anno.
O sta facendo una trollata gigantesca o non sa contare


----------



## Hell Krusty (29 Marzo 2013)

Nel frattempo hanno deciso che i capigruppo non ruoteranno più ogni 3 mesi, ma resteranno Crimi e Lombardi fino alla fine della legislatura...


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2013)

*Grillo:"Siamo la rivoluzione francese senza la ghigliottina".*

.......


----------



## runner (29 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Grillo:"Siamo la rivoluzione francese senza la ghigliottina".*
> 
> .......



con fini ha funzionato

bye bye gianfranco


----------



## jaws (29 Marzo 2013)

l'italia sta fallendo, siamo sull'orlo della disperazione, però festeggiamo perchè Fini non c'è più.
Mi sa che alcune priorità andrebbero riviste


----------



## vota DC (29 Marzo 2013)

Poi è Casini che ha ucciso Fini: senza far propaganda per Monti a discapito dell'Udc, Fini sarebbe entrato come miglior perdente. Infatti i sondaggisti di Berlusconi che hanno azzeccato quasi tutto prevedevano la remota possibilità di Fini di uscire per quel motivo.


----------



## runner (29 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> l'italia sta fallendo, siamo sull'orlo della disperazione, però festeggiamo perchè Fini non c'è più.
> Mi sa che alcune priorità andrebbero riviste



prima cosa che non c' è più uno che ha fatto solo delle cose da pazzi direi è un buon inizio

secondo era solo per commentare una frase, di cosa ci sia bisogno non ti preoccupare che lo so
(non sono un adepto di nessuno)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



vota DC ha scritto:


> Poi è Casini che ha ucciso Fini: senza far propaganda per Monti a discapito dell'Udc, Fini sarebbe entrato come miglior perdente. Infatti i sondaggisti di Berlusconi che hanno azzeccato quasi tutto prevedevano la remota possibilità di Fini di uscire per quel motivo.



si certo però con l' arrivo di grillo era inevitabile che altri non entrassero.....

con questo non sono un grillino quindi non attaccatemi a prescindere


----------



## jaws (3 Aprile 2013)

ho letto l'ultimo post di grillo, questa volta spero che molta gente gli dia retta


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Grillo: 'Un governo M5S col Pd? Non dovevate votarci'

Ansa


----------



## Livestrong (3 Aprile 2013)

Ha ragione Grillo. Ragione da vendere


----------



## smallball (3 Aprile 2013)

Il programma del Movimento era chiaro dall'inizio e non prevedeva questo tipo di accordo


----------



## Doctore (3 Aprile 2013)

bersani e' il responsabile della situazione mica grillo.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Il programma del Movimento era chiaro dall'inizio e non prevedeva questo tipo di accordo



Il rispetto del programma viene anche prima dell'interesse del Paese?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Aprile 2013)

Grillo non ha tutti i torti.

Nell'ultimo anno,Bersani e la combriccola del PD non ha fatto altro che ripetere: "Appeppecrilli è fascista,Appeppecrilli sembra Hitler,è un leninista,è un Nazista-Comunista,uè ragassi siam mica qui a sbronzarci col crodino eh,guardate che questo è un miliardario,questi sono tutti inesperti/incompetenti. Grillini tutti servi,eh eh eh manco andate in bagno da soli senza il permesso del Caro Leader uh uh uh poracci siete peggio dei fan di Berlusconi".

E adesso c'è gente che si stupisce del fatto che Grillo non voglia dare la fiducia a Bersani. Addirittura c'è gente del PD che è meravigliata,gente che dice: "Ma che vogliono da noi? Perché non vogliono diventare nostri amichetti? " e c'è persino qualche grillino che dava per fatta un'alleanza,dopo che Grillo ha ripetuto per due anni di fila: "Non faremo alleanze con nessuno".

Boh,tutto ciò è assurdo.


----------



## smallball (3 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il rispetto del programma viene anche prima dell'interesse del Paese?


si puo' fare l'interesse del paese anche collaborando con l'altra forza che ha ottenuto una grande percentuale alle scorse elezioni ovvero il pdl,altrimenti non vedo alternative che il voto


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> si puo' fare l'interesse del paese anche collaborando con l'altra forza che ha ottenuto una grande percentuale alle scorse elezioni ovvero il pdl,altrimenti non vedo alternative che il voto



Certo, ma non capisco come il M5S possa pensare in tal modo di veder realizzato i punti del suo programma.


----------



## smallball (3 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, ma non capisco come il M5S possa pensare in tal modo di veder realizzato i punti del suo programma.


Grillo sa benissimo di non poter stare al governo ora,ha bisogno di una legislatura di "rodaggio" in modo che i suoi deputati e senatori possano imparare tutto cio' che serve x governare come lo intende il comico genovese,ovvero da soli


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Grillo sa benissimo di non poter stare al governo ora,ha bisogno di una legislatura di "rodaggio" in modo che i suoi deputati e senatori possano imparare tutto cio' che serve x governare come lo intende il comico genovese,ovvero da soli



Grillo, lo ripeto, secondo me, sta perdendo la sua occasione perché non credo che avrà mai la maggioranza per governare da solo.


----------



## Doctore (3 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo, lo ripeto, secondo me, sta perdendo la sua occasione perché non credo che avrà mai la maggioranza per governare da solo.


ma il suo scopo e' quello...ha rotto con tutti gli altri partiti cerca un 40% alle prossime elezioni per governare da solo.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma il suo scopo e' quello...ha rotto con tutti gli altri partiti cerca un 40% alle prossime elezioni per governare da solo.



Convinto lui, secondo me i voti per il M5S diminuiranno.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Aprile 2013)

Grillo é l'unico coerente nel panorama politico italiano. Che Dio ce lo conservi


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Grillo é l'unico coerente nel panorama politico italiano. Che Dio ce lo conservi



A cosa serve la sua coerenza?


----------



## juventino (4 Aprile 2013)

Ho letto adesso il post di Grillo e devo dire che questa volta sono assolutamente d'accordo con la sua posizione. Dai, onestamente, se il PD avesse voluto avere anche una remotissima possibilità di trovare l'accordo si sarebbe dovuto dimettere almeno Bersani. Ma voi mi spiegato con quale faccia pretendevano di trovare un accordo quando per mesi gli hanno dato del comunista, nazista, leninista, fascista e chi più ne ha più ne metta?
Come qualcuno ha già detto bisogna prendere atto che alla fine Grillo sia l'unica personalità coerente del panorama politico italiano. Ma attenzione, questo non lo dico da sostenitore di Movimento, ma semplicemente da uno che ha constatato che la classe politica italiana si stia facendo annientare, dal punto di vista della credibilità e dal punto di vista della coerenza, da un ex comico nemmeno troppo bravo. Non mi stuferò mai di ripeterlo:Grillo è una conseguenza degli ultimi 20 anni di malgoverno, dire che è colpa sua che il paese è ingovernabile è secondo me sbagliato.


----------



## cris (4 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A cosa serve la sua coerenza?



dovrebbe essere cosi, almeno teoricamente, da parte di tutti. 
quella che dovrebbe essere normalità, viene vista come una cosa sbagliata?
se uno fa una campagna elettorale, è giusto che se viene eletto, poi sia coerente con ciò che ha detto in campagna elettorale, mi pare scontato.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> dovrebbe essere cosi, almeno teoricamente, da parte di tutti.
> quella che dovrebbe essere normalità, viene vista come una cosa sbagliata?
> se uno fa una campagna elettorale, è giusto che se viene eletto, poi sia coerente con ciò che ha detto in campagna elettorale, mi pare scontato.



Quindi per te è meglio rimanere coerenti e non realizzare nulla del proprio programma che prendere atto della situazione e tentare di attuare sul serio qualche riforma con chi potrebbe starci?


----------



## cris (4 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi per te è meglio rimanere coerenti e non realizzare nulla del proprio programma che prendere atto della situazione e tentare di attuare sul serio qualche riforma con chi potrebbe starci?



si, sono stati votati per neutralizzare i "compromessi" e schifezze tipiche della vecchia politica, pertanto mi sembra corretto, rappresentando 1/3 della popolazione votante, non si può quando si è la in parlamento poi fare di testa propria

la fetta piu grande della popolazione italiana (tra chi ha votato Movimento e chi ha annullato la scheda/non votato) non ne può piu di questi individui che fan tali teatrini politici, praticamente la maggioranza degli italiani ne è stufa, e dar retta a questa gente significa andare avanti con le vecchie abitudini.

Questi A PAROLE, sono belli buoni e bravi da 20 anni, ma in questo paese ben poco funziona come si deve, se ci si fa abbindolare per l'ennesima volta dalle loro belle parole, è tutto come sempre.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi per te è meglio rimanere coerenti e non realizzare nulla del proprio programma che prendere atto della situazione e tentare di attuare sul serio qualche riforma con chi potrebbe starci?



questa domanda avrebbe senso se dall'altra parte avessi persone di cui poterti fidare , ma dall'altra parte hai pd e pdl , gente che ti vota robe assurde.

Pure i partiti della Seconda Repubblica dovevano mandare a casa i politicanti della Prima : Berlusconi doveva essere il primo leader "non politico", La Lega doveva invadere Roma ladrona , L'Italia dei Valori doveva arrestare i corrotti , ecc, ecc ; peccato che nel mentre hanno iniziato a "dialogare" e fare inciuci con questa gente, nel nome di un risultato che invece non è arrivato mai.

Ora non voglio fare il difensore dei grillini , pero se vuoi capire se bluffano o meno devi proporre offerte che non possono rifiutare non gli 8 punti fumosi del PD .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Aprile 2013)

Il M5S non deve far l'errore della lega, che per amore di qualche poltrona si è assoggettata al pdl e non ha mai di fatto portato avanti il suo programma prendendo per il naso i suoi votanti

Come è stato scritto sul blog di grillo chi vuole i vecchio marciume voti PD o PDL
il M5S può anche fare paura o non piacere, ma nessuno può negare che stà dimostrando di essere un altra cosa.

Poi in democrazia è giusto che il cambiamento lo voglia la maggioranza degli italiani, perciò il M5S governerà quando l'avrà, se mai l'avrà.

Nel frattempo evviva i Bersani D'alema Franceschini Monti Berlusconi Brunetta Gasparri, o qualcuno ha qualche dubbio che ci penseranno loro a salvare l'Italia? del resto sinora sono solo stati un po' sfortunati, non è certo colpa loro se l'Italia è in rovina...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> si, sono stati votati per neutralizzare i "compromessi" e schifezze tipiche della vecchia politica, pertanto mi sembra corretto, rappresentando 1/3 della popolazione votante, non si può quando si è la in parlamento poi fare di testa propria
> 
> la fetta piu grande della popolazione italiana (tra chi ha votato Movimento e chi ha annullato la scheda/non votato) non ne può piu di questi individui che fan tali teatrini politici, praticamente la maggioranza degli italiani ne è stufa, e dar retta a questa gente significa andare avanti con le vecchie abitudini.
> 
> Questi A PAROLE, sono belli buoni e bravi da 20 anni, ma in questo paese ben poco funziona come si deve, se ci si fa abbindolare per l'ennesima volta dalle loro belle parole, è tutto come sempre.





Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> questa domanda avrebbe senso se dall'altra parte avessi persone di cui poterti fidare , ma dall'altra parte hai pd e pdl , gente che ti vota sta *****ta Camera: blog Grillo, con gruppo Fratelli d'Italia 400 mila euro nel cesso - Adnkronos Politica nonostante la questione sprechi della casta sia all'ordine del giorno .
> 
> Pure i partiti della Seconda Repubblica dovevano mandare a casa i politicanti della Prima : Berlusconi doveva essere il primo leader "non politico", La Lega doveva invadere Roma ladrona , L'Italia dei Valori doveva arrestare i corrotti , ecc, ecc ; peccato che nel mentre hanno iniziato a "dialogare" e fare inciuci con questa gente, nel nome di un risultato che invece non è arrivato mai.
> 
> Ora non voglio fare il difensore dei grillini , pero se vuoi capire se bluffano o meno devi proporre offerte che non possono rifiutare non gli 8 punti fumosi del PD .



Amici, le vostre posizioni sono rispettabilissime ma secondo me sterili perché in tal modo, di fatto, il M5S non raccoglierà nulla per i suoi milioni di elettori.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi per te è meglio rimanere coerenti e non realizzare nulla del proprio programma che prendere atto della situazione e tentare di attuare sul serio qualche riforma con chi potrebbe starci?



Sì perchè qui si parla del punto cardine del movimento 5 stelle. Sarebbe come se il Pd mandasse a quel paese i sindacati e gli operai


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici, le vostre posizioni sono rispettabilissime ma secondo me sterili perché in tal modo, di fatto, il M5S non raccoglierà nulla per i suoi milioni di elettori.



é questa la mentalità da cambiare
un partito non deve raccogliere per i suoi elettori ovvero la maggio parte delle volte lobby di vari tipi
Il M5S ha detto una cosa chiara, la vecchia politica va riformata e non la si riforma certo con gli attuali politici che non vogliono farlo, se avessero voluto si sarebbero dimessi gli apparati dirigenti in blocco e avrebbero nominati leader nuovi come accade in tutto il mondo, Clinton si è dimesso per molto meno di Berlusconi e l'america è andata avanti lo stesso.

Però siamo in democrazia e se la gente continua a votare il vecchio evviva, buon pro gli faccia


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì perchè qui si parla del punto cardine del movimento 5 stelle. Sarebbe come se il Pd mandasse a quel paese i sindacati e gli operai



.....ok, ma mantenere fermo tale "punto cardine" a chi giova *nella situazione attuale*?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> é questa la mentalità da cambiare
> un partito non deve raccogliere per i suoi elettori ovvero la maggio parte delle volte lobby di vari tipi
> Il M5S ha detto una cosa chiara, la vecchia politica va riformata e non la si riforma certo con gli attuali politici che non vogliono farlo, se avessero voluto si sarebbero dimessi gli apparati dirigenti in blocco e avrebbero nominati leader nuovi come accade in tutto il mondo, Clinton si è dimesso per molto meno di Berlusconi e l'america è andata avanti lo stesso.
> 
> Però siamo in democrazia e se la gente continua a votare il vecchio evviva, buon pro gli faccia



La politica si fa con le scelte concrete che le situazioni reali richiedono. Avere la presunzione di essere gli unici che vogliono cambiare non porterà a nulla. Comunque, ripeto, massimo rispetto per le scelte di chiunque.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Aprile 2013)

giova a sè ed al suo partito, così come giova a Bersani ed al pd fare accordi ( ma solo sottobanco) col ldl


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> giova a sè ed al suo partito, così come giova a Bersani ed al pd fare accordi ( ma solo sottobanco) col ldl



....secondo me, ma posso naturalmente sbagliare, invece non gioverà neanche al suo partito in future elezioni.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me il grosso dell'elettorato del cinque stelle avrebbe osteggiato fino alla morte un accordo col pd. Perderà sicuramente voti ma ne acquisterà altri, quelli che non credevano il suo movimento fosse popolare.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me il grosso dell'elettorato del cinque stelle avrebbe osteggiato fino alla morte un accordo col pd. Perderà sicuramente voti ma ne acquisterà altri, quelli che non credevano il suo movimento fosse popolare.



Grillo potrebbe sempre effettuare un referendum sulla rete per sapere cosa ne pensano i suoi elettori della sua attuale strategia.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Aprile 2013)

Ma il partito è suo, perchè non dovrebbe gestirlo come gli pare e piace? C'è un contratto firmato da tutti i grillini che parla chiaro eh


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma il partito è suo, perchè non dovrebbe gestirlo come gli pare e piace? C'è un contratto firmato da tutti i grillini che parla chiaro eh



Come no, la politica si fa per contratto adesso........ In ogni caso, per me, può gestirlo come vuole ma dubito che riuscirà a tenere insieme tutti e certo se alcuni non rispettano il "contratto" al massimo può metterli fuori dal movimento.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....ok, ma mantenere fermo tale "punto cardine" a chi giova *nella situazione attuale*?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Tu sei sicuramente una persona dotata di buon senso ma c'è un particolare che ne tu e nemmeno molti di quelli che hanno votato cinquestelle comprendono:

il M5S, che deve cresciere sotto tanti punti di vista, non è nato per migliorare la politica è nato per modificarla totalmente, in futuro le decisioni che riguardano la nazione non saranno più prese da politici più o meno illuminati, ma direttamente dai cittadini, gli eletti saranno solo gli esecutori materiali delle decisioni collettive.
Per fare un esempio terra terra se tu vai in pizzeria non è il pizzaiolo che ti prepara la pizza che considera meglio per tè, sei tu che ordini quella che pensi ti piaccia.

Su queste basi chiaro che non è possibile un accordo con nessuno degli attuali partiti perchè il programma e abolirli, la democrazia in futuro sarà espressa direttamente dal voto dei cittadini, non più dai partiti. Utopia? probabile ma io un tentativo non ho dubbi a farlo.

In più la cosa è ancora più semplice, se uno pensa che PD e PDL siano stati d'accordo per spartirsi l'Italia portandoci alla rovina. li odia, vota M5S. e non accetta compromessi
Se uno pensa che in qualche modo i 2 partiti possano redimersi e possano avere ancora qualcosa da dare non può assolutamente votare MS, piuttosto se vuole esprimere un voto di protesta che voti estrema destra o sinistra.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Tu sei sicuramente una persona dotata di buon senso ma c'è un particolare che ne tu e nemmeno molti di quelli che hanno votato cinquestelle comprendono:
> 
> il M5S, che deve cresciere sotto tanti punti di vista, non è nato per migliorare la politica è nato per modificarla totalmente, in futuro le decisioni che riguardano la nazione non saranno più prese da politici più o meno illuminati, ma direttamente dai cittadini, gli eletti saranno solo gli esecutori materiali delle decisioni collettive.
> Per fare un esempio terra terra se tu vai in pizzeria non è il pizzaiolo che ti prepara la pizza che considera meglio per tè, sei tu che ordini quella che pensi ti piaccia.
> ...




Hai detto tu stesso che pensare ad un futuro in cui i cittadini decidono direttamente è forse una mera utopia, ma, ammettendo per ipotesi che si possa mai giungere ad una simile democrazia di certo, a mio avviso, ci si arriva per gradi, non isolandosi. Concludo ribadendo che in ogni caso sarebbe un grande risultato (comunque) indurre i vecchi partiti a rinnovarsi i sotto la spinta riformatrice del M5S che può essere subito determinate per le scelte del Paese.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai detto tu stesso che pensare ad un futuro in cui i cittadini decidono direttamente è forse una mera utopia, ma, ammettendo per ipotesi che si possa mai giungere ad una simile democrazia di certo, a mio avviso, ci si arriva per gradi, non isolandosi. Concludo ribadendo che in ogni caso sarebbe un grande risultato (comunque) indurre i vecchi partiti a rinnovarsi i sotto la spinta riformatrice del M5S che può essere subito determinate per le scelte del Paese.



Assolutamente NI!!!!!!!
essendo io una persona illuminata dei dubbi me li pongo, Purismo o Compromesso? boh


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Assolutamente NI!!!!!!!
> essendo io una persona illuminata dei dubbi me li pongo, Purismo o Compromesso? boh



Porsi dei dubbi è già una gran cosa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2013)

Questa posizione di Grillo gli giova invece, perchè alle prossime elezioni, quando PD e PDL nel frattempo avranno fatto un po' dei loro magheggi *insieme* il popolo li abbandonerà e il M5S sarà al governo in maniera pulita ed autonoma.


Mi rendo conto che è un grande rischio, io Grillo nemmeno l'ho votato, però a questo punto voglio rischiare, voglio cambiare, al prossimo giro la mia scheda è per lui.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Questa posizione di Grillo gli giova invece, perchè alle prossime elezioni, quando PD e PDL nel frattempo avranno fatto un po' dei loro magheggi *insieme* il popolo li abbandonerà e il M5S sarà al governo in maniera pulita ed autonoma.
> 
> 
> Mi rendo conto che è un grande rischio, io Grillo nemmeno l'ho votato, però a questo punto voglio rischiare, voglio cambiare, al prossimo giro la mia scheda è per lui.



e proprio come la penso io,
meglio rischiare un incognita che dare un voto ampiamente collaudato nel male,
insomma male che vada i sederi saranno sempre i nostri ma i c....i altri, potremo sempre dire che non ci piace prenderlo e avevamo provato a cambiare


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Questa posizione di Grillo gli giova invece, perchè alle prossime elezioni, quando PD e PDL nel frattempo avranno fatto un po' dei loro magheggi *insieme* il popolo li abbandonerà e il M5S sarà al governo in maniera pulita ed autonoma.
> 
> 
> Mi rendo conto che è un grande rischio, io Grillo nemmeno l'ho votato, però a questo punto voglio rischiare, voglio cambiare, al prossimo giro la mia scheda è per lui.



Dumbaghi ma pensi sul serio che il M5S avrà (prima o poi) la maggioranza per governare da solo?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> e proprio come la penso io,
> meglio rischiare un incognita che dare un voto ampiamente collaudato nel male,
> insomma male che vada i sederi saranno sempre i nostri ma i c....i altri, potremo sempre dire che non ci piace prenderlo e avevamo provato a cambiare



Se questo ti basta, fai bene a crederci.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dumbaghi ma pensi sul serio che il M5S avrà (prima o poi) la maggioranza per governare da solo?


E' quello che spero.


Tu pensavi davvero arrivassero dove sono già arrivati ? Io no.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E' quello che spero.
> 
> 
> Tu pensavi davvero arrivassero dove sono già arrivati ? Io no.



Secondo me sono già al loro massimo.


----------



## Hell Krusty (5 Aprile 2013)

Ovviamente la riunione dei deputati del M5S col guru non sarà trasmessa in *********...
Intanto il l'onorevole Currò risponde così a La Stampa:


> *Onorevole Currò, sabato andate in processione da Grillo a Firenze? *
> «Io sicuramente no. Mi rifiuto. Non ha senso».
> *Che fa, si ribella? *
> «Non mi ribello. Ragiono. È surreale che centosessantratré persone si muovano per andare incontro a una sola. Venga lui da noi. Qui. In Parlamento. Saremo felici di confrontarci».
> ...


----------



## Livestrong (5 Aprile 2013)

Lo buttino fuori ora sto decerebrato


----------



## jaws (5 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lo buttino fuori ora sto decerebrato



A me sembra l'unico con un po' di cervello


----------



## runner (5 Aprile 2013)

anche a me sembra che abbia parlato bene

molto probabilmente di persone in gamba ce ne sono altre, il problema è che ancora non sono uscite allo scoperto

comunque ribadisco che tra un po' di divideranno


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Aprile 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la riunione dei deputati del M5S col guru non sarà trasmessa in *********...
> Intanto il l'onorevole Currò risponde così a La Stampa:



Una persona dotata di buon senso. Ne sono veramente felice.

- - - Updated - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lo buttino fuori ora sto decerebrato



Luka è l'unico che si sta prendendo le responsabilità che dovrebbero avere tutti...


----------



## Livestrong (5 Aprile 2013)

Ma quale buon senso dai. Senza grillo sta gente sarebbe ancora a contare le pecore chissà dove.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma quale buon senso dai. Senza grillo sta gente sarebbe ancora a contare le pecore chissà dove.



Guarda, io non lo conosco, giudico solo quello che leggo, perchè altro non posso sapere.
E' la cosa più intelligente che ho letto da parte di un esponente dei 5 stelle. In assoluto.

Poi magari non sa nemmeno leggere, ma quello non lo posso sapere, e lo devo ipotizzare per chiunque non conosca...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> A me sembra l'unico con un po' di cervello



....appunto per questo rischia di essere espulso.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Aprile 2013)

Ha detto le cose come stanno, il M5S dovrebbe muoversi secondo le parole di Currò e non quelle di Grillo, dialogare, scendere a patti, questo bisogna fare, col PD chiaramente. L'ha detto: "non siamo in grado di governare da soli" ed ha ragione, il M5S non deve continuare con questa sterile crociata verso tutto il mondo politico, in questo momento si stanno rivelando profondamente incoerenti perché è evidente che non stiano facendo il bene del paese(cosa che decantano)dal momento che si ostinano a bloccare ogni movimento politico, Grillo va avanti per il suo interesse, questo sta dimostrando, al momento. Il M5S si avvicini al PD, magari il PD sostituisca Bersani con Renzi e possiamo dare un governo credibile all'Italia. 
Ah, tanto per precisare, da questa situazione ci sta traendo vantaggio anche il PDL.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ha detto le cose come stanno, il M5S dovrebbe muoversi secondo le parole di Currò e non quelle di Grillo, dialogare, scendere a patti, questo bisogna fare, col PD chiaramente. L'ha detto: "non siamo in grado di governare da soli" ed ha ragione, il M5S non deve continuare con questa sterile crociata verso tutto il mondo politico, in questo momento si stanno rivelando profondamente incoerenti perché è evidente che non stiano facendo il bene del paese(cosa che decantano)dal momento che si ostinano a bloccare ogni movimento politico, Grillo va avanti per il suo interesse, questo sta dimostrando, al momento. Il M5S si avvicini al PD, magari il PD sostituisca Bersani con Renzi e possiamo dare un governo credibile all'Italia.
> Ah, tanto per precisare, *da questa situazione ci sta traendo vantaggio anche il PDL*.



.....solo il PDL.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....solo il PDL.....


Mi è sfuggito l'anche, sono d'accordo, solo il PDL.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi è sfuggito l'anche, sono d'accordo, solo il PDL.



Un accordo tra PD e M5S sarebbe un disastro per Berlusconi, quindi, di fatto, Grillo è, allo stato, il miglior alleato del PDL.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un accordo tra PD e M5S sarebbe un disastro per Berlusconi, quindi, di fatto, Grillo è, allo stato, il miglior alleato del PDL.


Esatto, taglierebbero fuori il PDL, invece così Berlusconi resta in corsa e in caso di nuove elezioni rischia di guadagnare qualche altro punto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un accordo tra PD e M5S sarebbe un disastro per Berlusconi, quindi, di fatto, Grillo è, allo stato, il miglior alleato del PDL.



io toglierei di fatto perche di oggettivo non c'è niente anzi direi che fino ad oggi il miglior alleato di berlusconi è stato il PD 

mi chiedo dove fosse il signor curro quando ha firmarto il codice di comportamente degli eletti del 5 stelle , visto che tale codice prevedeva questo :

I gruppi parlamentari del MoVimento 5 Stelle non dovranno associarsi con altri partiti o coalizioni o gruppi se non per votazioni su punti condivis

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto, taglierebbero fuori il PDL, invece così Berlusconi resta in corsa e in caso di nuove elezioni rischia di guadagnare qualche altro punto.



ma chi vi da tutta sta convinzione che farebbero leggi in grado di levare dai co....berlusconi ? tali leggi andrebbero ad annientare anche il PD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma chi vi da tutta sta convinzione che farebbero leggi in grado di levare dai co....berlusconi ? tali leggi andrebbero ad annientare anche il PD


Ho semplicemente detto che con un'alleanza tra PD e M5S il PDL sarebbe tagliato fuori.


----------



## juventino (5 Aprile 2013)

Il Centrosinistra non ha fatto fuori Berlusoni in due occasioni quando aveva l'occasione di farlo. A me basta questo per comprendere che alla fine sono loro stessi i primi a non voler fare la famosa legge sul conflitto d'interessi proprio perchè ne uscirebbero annientati anche loro come ha già detto qualcuno. Il PD è ridicolo quanto il PDL, su questo Grillo ha sempre avuto ragione.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] sei libero, ovviamente, di pensarla come ti pare ma è un dato di fatto che, nella fase attuale, il rifiuto di Grillo di allearsi al PD tiene in gioco Berlusconi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Il Centrosinistra non ha fatto fuori Berlusoni in due occasioni quando aveva l'occasione di farlo. A me basta questo per comprendere che alla fine sono loro stessi i primi a non voler fare la famosa legge sul conflitto d'interessi proprio perchè ne uscirebbero annientati anche loro come ha già detto qualcuno. Il PD è ridicolo quanto il PDL, su questo Grillo ha sempre avuto ragione.



Hai ragione, ma proprio sotto la spinta del M5S potrebbero farlo.


----------



## runner (5 Aprile 2013)

visto che parlate di alleanze e possibili soluzioni mi viene un' osservazione semplice

al di là dei programmi, liti e casini che vengono puntualmente fuori causa giochi di potere sia in campagna elettorale che dopo io non riesco proprio a capire come non siano in grado di dare un governo al paese in una situazione del genere....

una legislatura di un solo anno per eleggere il presidente della repubblica, abbassare le tasse (no imu e meno contributi per il lavoro), legge elettorale (premio di maggioranza come alla camera anche per il senato intanto) e il taglio dei privilegi

poi si torna a votare lo stesso giorno delle Europee a costo zero e basta

farebbero tutti un figurone a mio avviso (tutti i partiti più il M5S) e potrebbero sulla base dei fatti riproporsi agli Italiani (che sarebbero più sereni) per impostare una legislatura più lunga (garantita da un doppio premio di maggioranza)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] sei libero, ovviamente, di pensarla come ti pare ma è un dato di fatto che, nella fase attuale, il rifiuto di Grillo di allearsi al PD tiene in gioco Berlusconi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



berlusconi è in gioco sempre con o senza appoggio di grillo al PD quindi il dato di fatto non esiste è una tua opinione personale ergo soggettiva; uno che detiene il monopolio dell'informazione puo raccontare tutto cio che vuole : ricordo ancora quando i politicanti del pdl andavano in giro per trasmissioni a lamentarsi dell'indulto quando loro furono i primi a votare quella [email protected] di legge 
Poi senza andare troppo lontani , ma vi siete dimenticati come hanno infangato il governo monti ? quando quel governo di fatto si appoggiava su di un parlamento PD+PDL .
I vecchi politicanti usano la vecchia tecnica della patata bollente , il PDL aprova IMU e incremento progressiso dell'IVA e la colpa se la prende monti  
Se i grillini dovessero concedere la fiducia al PD la macchina del fango pdellina non tarderebbe a partire , coi vari giornalisti prezzolati (facci,belpietro,sallusti,ferrara) pronti a far notare l'ncoerenza , l'inciucio dei grillini .
Ma poi mi chiedo se solo fino a pochi mesi fa il PD , di fatto , governava col PDL ora non lo possono piu fare ?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> visto che parlate di alleanze e possibili soluzioni mi viene un' osservazione semplice
> 
> al di là dei programmi, liti e casini che vengono puntualmente fuori causa giochi di potere sia in campagna elettorale che dopo io non riesco proprio a capire come non siano in grado di dare un governo al paese in una situazione del genere....
> 
> ...



questo è cio che detta il buon senso , peccato non tieni conto di un fatto molto importante : l'italiano medio  se berlusconi si ripropone dopo i mille scandali , dopo essere andato via perche il paese era allo sbando e mancava poco vincesse queste elezioni , sai cosa interessa ai politicanti il fatto di fare un figurone


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> berlusconi è in gioco sempre con o senza appoggio di grillo al PD quindi il dato di fatto non esiste è una tua opinione personale ergo soggettiva; uno che detiene il monopolio dell'informazione puo raccontare tutto cio che vuole : ricordo ancora quando i politicanti del pdl andavano in giro per trasmissioni a lamentarsi dell'indulto quando loro furono i primi a votare quella [email protected] di legge
> Poi senza andare troppo lontani , ma vi siete dimenticati come hanno infangato il governo monti ? quando quel governo di fatto si appoggiava su di un parlamento PD+PDL .
> I vecchi politicanti usano la vecchia tecnica della patata bollente , il PDL aprova IMU e incremento progressiso dell'IVA e la colpa se la prende monti
> Se i grillini dovessero concedere la fiducia al PD la macchina del fango pdellina non tarderebbe a partire , coi vari giornalisti prezzolati (facci,belpietro,sallusti,ferrara) pronti a far notare l'ncoerenza , l'inciucio dei grillini .
> Ma poi mi chiedo se solo fino a pochi mesi fa il PD , di fatto , governava col PDL ora non lo possono piu fare ?




Sarà anche una mia opinione ma spiegami come farebbe Berlusconi a rivendicare un Presidente della Repubblica della sua area politica in cambio del l'appoggio a Bersani se Bersani non ne avesse più bisogno grazie a Grillo.


----------



## runner (5 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> questo è cio che detta il buon senso , peccato non tieni conto di un fatto molto importante : l'italiano medio  se berlusconi si ripropone dopo i mille scandali , dopo essere andato via perche il paese era allo sbando e mancava poco vincesse queste elezioni , sai cosa interessa ai politicanti il fatto di fare un figurone



fare un figurone vorrebbe dire però risalire nei sondaggi e con un premio di maggioranza buono possono realmente vincere dopo, io penso che l' Italiano medio non sia più qualunquista di qualsiasi altra persona al mondo perchè anche lui deve mangiare dormire e fare l' amore....
senza soldi come fai?
quindi il mio è un discorso che vale per tutti.....
secondo me stanno solo facendo una figura pessima tutti
(comunque grazie per avere sottolineato il fatto che ho fatto un ragionamento di buon senso, ultimamente pensavo di essere l' unico a pensarla così)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarà anche una mia opinione ma spiegami come farebbe Berlusconi a rivendicare un Presidente della Repubblica della sua area politica in cambio del l'appoggio a Bersani se Bersani non ne avesse più bisogno grazie a Grillo.



questo sarebbe impossibile ora , pero un governo PD con appoggio 5 stelle durerebbe dall'oggi al domani e come ti ho detto alle prossime elezioni berlusconi avrebbe buone possibilità di vincere sia nello scenario PD+5stelle , sia nello scenario del mancato appoggio del 5 stelle al PD , perchè il nodo cruciale è l'elettore , se l'elettore medio ha la memoria breve e si beve tutte le frottole che gli racconti uno con l'esposizione mediatica come berlusconi è difficile da battere ; non a caso l'altro che ha sbaragliato la concorrenza è grillo che a mediaticità sta messo bene


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> questo sarebbe impossibile ora , pero un governo PD con appoggio 5 stelle durerebbe dall'oggi al domani e come ti ho detto alle prossime elezioni berlusconi avrebbe buone possibilità di vincere sia nello scenario PD+5stelle , sia nello scenario del mancato appoggio del 5 stelle al PD , perchè il nodo cruciale è l'elettore , se l'elettore medio ha la memoria breve e si beve tutte le frottole che gli racconti uno con l'esposizione mediatica come berlusconi è difficile da battere ; non a caso l'altro che ha sbaragliato la concorrenza è grillo che a mediaticità sta messo bene



Come fai ad essere tanto sicuro che un governo PD+M5S durerebbe poco visto le grandi riforme che dovrebbero attuare? Se poi durasse 5 anni Berlusconi, potere mediatico o meno, si ritroverebbe ultra ottantenne.....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come fai ad essere tanto sicuro che un governo PD+M5S durerebbe poco visto le grandi riforme che dovrebbero attuare? Se poi durasse 5 anni Berlusconi, potere mediatico o meno, si ritroverebbe ultra ottantenne.....



voglio vedere quelli del PD approvvare leggi sul conflitto di interesse , abolizione rimborsi elettorali , soldi ai giornali , tav , uscita dall'euro ecc , al max riuscirebbero a concedere ai 5 stelle il wi fi gratis


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> voglio vedere quelli del PD approvvare leggi sul conflitto di interesse , abolizione rimborsi elettorali , soldi ai giornali , tav , uscita dall'euro ecc , al max riuscirebbero a concedere ai 5 stelle il wi fi gratis




Il programma del M5S contiene punti ragionevoli e punti di pura propaganda ....tipo l'uscita dall'euro. Comunque presto Grillo avrà la maggioranza assoluta quindi l'Italia risorgerà giusto?


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il programma del M5S contiene punti ragionevoli e punti di pura propaganda ....tipo l'uscita dall'euro. Comunque presto Grillo avrà la maggioranza assoluta quindi l'Italia risorgerà giusto?



Dimentichi i punti ESTREMAMENTE DANNOSI.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Dimentichi i punti ESTREMAMENTE DANNOSI.



Non volevo dirlo per non essere tacciato di essere un pericoloso reazionario.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

Grillo: "Inciucio Pd-Pdl, la gente prenderà i bastoni"

La Repubblica


Insomma Grillo non vuole accordarsi con nessuno ed evoca rivolte di popolo se lo fanno gli altri.....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il programma del M5S contiene punti ragionevoli e punti di pura propaganda ....tipo l'uscita dall'euro. Comunque presto Grillo avrà la maggioranza assoluta quindi l'Italia risorgerà giusto?



se sapessi il futuro giocherei al superenalotto  l'ultima volta che ho azzardato una previsione è stato quando ho votato per fare e sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se sapessi il futuro giocherei al superenalotto  l'ultima volta che ho azzardato una previsione è stato quando ho votato per fare e sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire



Strano, mi sembravi sicuro di tutto.....


----------



## juventino (5 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=98]
> Hai ragione, ma proprio sotto la spinta del M5S potrebbero farlo.



Io ho i miei dubbi che lo farebbero. Alla fine gli interessi personali nella politica italiana vincono sempre.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io ho i miei dubbi che lo farebbero. Alla fine gli interessi personali nella politica italiana vincono sempre.



Per interessi personali intendi anche quelli di Grillo?


----------



## juventino (5 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per interessi personali intendi anche quelli di Grillo?



Beh diciamo che quelli di Grillo ancora non si sa a cosa mirano. Ma quelli del PD/centrosinistra penso che ormai si possano facilmente comprendere. La realtà è che loro non vogliono affatto la dipartita di Berlusconi, anzi, loro sono i primi che ne beneficiano della sua presenza poichè di fatto gli riempie i discorsi in campagna elettorale, che altrimenti sarebbero il nulla cosmico. Il Berlusconismo ha generato anche l'anti-Berlusconismo, che è stato devastante tanto quanto il primo perchè ha ridotto la nostra politica ad un contro o con Berlusconi più di quanto abbia fatto il primo. Inoltre, come ho già detto, nel PD in molti risulterebbero colpiti da un provvedimento come la legge sul conflitto d'interessi. A mio avviso chi fa parte della nostra classe politica non farà MAI nulla contro i propri interessi, nemmeno il PD nel caso trovasse l'accordo con M5S.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh diciamo che quelli di Grillo ancora non si sa a cosa mirano. Ma quelli del PD/centrosinistra penso che ormai si possano facilmente comprendere. La realtà è che loro non vogliono affatto la dipartita di Berlusconi, anzi, loro sono i primi che ne beneficiano della sua presenza poichè di fatto gli riempie i discorsi in campagna elettorale, che altrimenti sarebbero il nulla cosmico. Il Berlusconismo ha generato anche l'anti-Berlusconismo, che è stato devastante tanto quanto il primo perchè ha ridotto la nostra politica ad un contro o con Berlusconi più di quanto abbia fatto il primo. Inoltre, come ho già detto, nel PD in molti risulterebbero colpiti da un provvedimento come la legge sul conflitto d'interessi. A mio avviso chi fa parte della nostra classe politica non farà MAI nulla contro i propri interessi, nemmeno il PD nel caso trovasse l'accordo con M5S.



Io credo, invece, che Grillo stia, egoisticamente, sperando che i partiti non si rinnovino e che Pd e PDL facciano un accordo per poi gridare all'inciucio e ergersi a moralizzatore. L'unico modo per spazzare via 20 anni di berlusconismo ed anti berlusconismo è, secondo me, incastrare il Pd a delle precise condizioni di governo non spingerlo tra le braccia di Berlusconi.


----------



## juventino (5 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io credo, invece, che Grillo stia, egoisticamente, sperando che i partiti non si rinnovino e che Pd e PDL facciano un accordo per poi gridare all'inciucio e ergersi a moralizzatore. L'unico modo per spazzare via 20 anni di berlusconismo ed anti berlusconismo è, secondo me, incastrare il Pd a delle precise condizioni di governo non spingerlo tra le braccia di Berlusconi.



Guarda Blu alla fine anch'io sono favorevole a un accordo tra PD e M5S, ma ritengo allo stesso tempo che per raggiungerlo il PD avrebbe dovuto fare tanti passi indietro partendo dalle dimissioni prima di Bersani e poi di TUTTO il gruppo dirigente che non ha fatto NULLA per eliminare Berlusconi. Un rinnovamento totale in pratica. Grillo sicuramente è egoista, e su questo hai ragione, ma onestamente non può fare un accordo con chi non solo fa parte della classe politica che ci ha mandato in rovina, ma anche detto di tutto e di più in campagna elettorale contro di lui. Questa si chiama coerenza e, duole anche a me ammetterlo, dovrebbe essere il pane quotidiano della politica. Basta rivedersi il video dove Bersani fa le consultazioni con Crimi e la Lombardi. Mi sono vergognato io per lui. Ma come puoi metterti a implorare? Ma veramente sei disposto a fare una figuraccia di fronte a tutta l'Italia pur di non ammettere che hai fallito? Pur di non dimetterti? In sostanza io ritengo che finchè il PD non presenterà persone totalmente nuove rottamando i vecchi che hanno fallito per vent'anni non può proprio avere nessuna pretesa di accordo e di conseguenza Grillo, piaccia o no, è quello che a mio avviso ne esce meglio.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Guarda Blu alla fine anch'io sono favorevole a un accordo tra PD e M5S, ma ritengo allo stesso tempo che per raggiungerlo il PD avrebbe dovuto fare tanti passi indietro partendo dalle dimissioni prima di Bersani e poi di TUTTO il gruppo dirigente che non ha fatto NULLA per eliminare Berlusconi. Un rinnovamento totale in pratica. Grillo sicuramente è egoista, e su questo hai ragione, ma onestamente non può fare un accordo con chi non solo fa parte della classe politica che ci ha mandato in rovina, ma anche detto di tutto e di più in campagna elettorale contro di lui. Questa si chiama coerenza e, duole anche a me ammetterlo, dovrebbe essere il pane quotidiano della politica. Basta rivedersi il video dove Bersani fa le consultazioni con Crimi e la Lombardi. Mi sono vergognato io per lui. Ma come puoi metterti a implorare? Ma veramente sei disposto a fare una figuraccia di fronte a tutta l'Italia pur di non ammettere che hai fallito? Pur di non dimetterti? In sostanza io ritengo che finchè il PD non presenterà persone totalmente nuove rottamando i vecchi che hanno fallito per vent'anni non può proprio avere nessuna pretesa di accordo e di conseguenza Grillo, piaccia o no, è quello che a mio avviso ne esce meglio.



Hai detto molte cose esatte ma rimane insoluto il problema di come uscirne adesso:
1)Larghe intese? *Grillo accusa di inciucio, Berlusconi si riprende la scena, governo paralizzato;*
2) incarico ad un nome proposto dal M5S? *Chi gli vota la fiducia?*
3)Nuovo voto? *Con questa legge elettorale si rischia di essere allo stesso punto attuale...... *
4) Cambio legge elettorale e nuovo voto? *Quale legge elettorale e votata da chi? *


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Aprile 2013)

Ho appena letto che la digos è preoccupata di possibili attentati mafiosi a grillo dopo le minacce che sono arrivate a un pm in sicilia e hanno deciso di prendere delle misure di sicurezza.

Oggi sono andati i carabinieri del ros a casa sua per parlare proprio di questo.

"Bisogna intensificare la protezione a Grillo. Non si può attendere oltre: la lettera, precisa, circostanziata e ritenuta assolutamente credibile, non lascia tempo. Si parla di un “botto”, insomma, di una bomba. Si racconta che “Matteo (Messina Denaro, ndr) abbia dato l’assenso… abbia coinvolto altri uomini d’onore anche detenuti”."


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che la digos è preoccupata di possibili attentati mafiosi a grillo dopo le minacce che sono arrivate a un pm in sicilia e hanno deciso di prendere delle misure di sicurezza.
> 
> Oggi sono andati i carabinieri del ros a casa sua per parlare proprio di questo.
> 
> "Bisogna intensificare la protezione a Grillo. Non si può attendere oltre: la lettera, precisa, circostanziata e ritenuta assolutamente credibile, non lascia tempo. Si parla di un “botto”, insomma, di una bomba. Si racconta che “Matteo (Messina Denaro, ndr) abbia dato l’assenso… abbia coinvolto altri uomini d’onore anche detenuti”."



Grillo a me non piace quasi per nulla ma è ormai una delle persone più importanti del Paese perciò è giusto proteggerla.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Aprile 2013)

grillo sta facendo esattamente cio' che aveva in mente per soddisfare il suo egocentrismo: occupare poltrone in parlamento,fare ostruzionismo e continuare a sparlare di pd e pdl,con l'assoluta volontà di non fare nulla di concreto per il paese,l'importante per lui è fare notizia,far parlare di se'.D'altronde ha sempre detto che il m5s è un partito di idee e di protesta,lui non vuol governare,non vuole mettersi in discussione e dimostrare di fare qualcosa per il 25% degli italiani che l'han votato,mica è fesso


----------



## Livestrong (6 Aprile 2013)

Se la pagasse da solo la scorta. Mica è in parlamento


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se la pagasse da solo la scorta. Mica è in parlamento



Per avere la scorta, come sai, non è necessario essere parlamentare.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Aprile 2013)

Appunto. Purtroppo. Abbiamo criticato giustamente belpietro...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Appunto. Purtroppo. Abbiamo criticato giustamente belpietro...



La cosa peggiore che potrebbe accadere è farlo diventare un martire quindi è meglio proteggerlo.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Aprile 2013)

Ma figurati, se c'è un intoccabile in Italia in questo momento, insieme a saviano, questo è grillo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Aprile 2013)

Comunque da quel che ho letto Grillo ha sempre rifiutato scorte varie e penso continuerà su questa strada.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque da quel che ho letto Grillo ha sempre rifiutato scorte varie e penso continuerà su questa strada.



Nessuno può, ovviamente, costringerlo ma se davvero arrivano minacce serie sbaglia a non accettare.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Grillo, tra Bersani e Berlusconi 'inciucio a porte chiuse'
'Si sono incontrati in un luogo segreto e hanno deciso loro candidato Presidenza Repubblica'


Ansa


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo, tra Bersani e Berlusconi 'inciucio a porte chiuse'
> 'Si sono incontrati in un luogo segreto e hanno deciso loro candidato Presidenza Repubblica'
> 
> 
> Ansa


Sarà Letta.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarà Letta.



Non credo, penso più a Giuliano Amato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non credo, penso più a Giuliano Amato.



Possibili sorprese?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Possibili sorprese?



Antonio Martino, ex ministro.


----------



## jaws (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo, tra Bersani e Berlusconi 'inciucio a porte chiuse'
> 'Si sono incontrati in un luogo segreto e hanno deciso loro candidato Presidenza Repubblica'
> 
> 
> Ansa



Visto che lui si rifiuta di proporre dei nomi mi pare logico che saranno gli altri a decidere.
Che si aspettava?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Visto che lui si rifiuta di proporre dei nomi mi pare logico che saranno gli altri a decidere.
> Che si aspettava?



Grillo crede, ormai, di essere il padrone del Paese.


----------



## Doctore (10 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Visto che lui si rifiuta di proporre dei nomi mi pare logico che saranno gli altri a decidere.
> Che si aspettava?


Tanto non ha senso fare queste considerazioni...lui dira che sara un complotto


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo crede, ormai, di essere il padrone del Paese.



La cosa bella è che poi lui stesso in persona non è manco stato eletto visto che non si è manco candidato...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che poi lui stesso in persona non è manco stato eletto visto che non si è manco candidato...



.....e poi rivendica la centralità del Parlamento nel quale lui non è voluto andare......


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Aprile 2013)

Ma lo sapevate che Grillo nel 2009 (un paio di mesi prima di fondare il suo partito) aveva fatto richiesta di iscrizione al PD annunciando di voler partecipare alle primarie ma la sua richiesta è stata rifiutata?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma lo sapevate che Grillo nel 2009 (un paio di mesi prima di fondare il suo partito) aveva fatto richiesta di iscrizione al PD annunciando di voler partecipare alle primarie ma la sua richiesta è stata rifiutata?


Dai , mi sembrate il Tg5 

Infirmarsi per cortesia


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Aprile 2013)

Lollo, non capisco perchè devi postare il link di una notizia che dice quello che ho scritto io sopra. Poi informarsi di che? Ha fatto richiesta e non è stata accettata, di cosa dobbiamo informarci? 

Ci vuole molta coerenza per fare richiesta di iscrizione ad un partito e poi fondarne uno proprio "anti-politico"...


----------



## Doctore (14 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai , mi sembrate il Tg5
> 
> Infirmarsi per cortesia


Solo il blog del m5s e' affidabile il resto e' spazzatura


----------



## Miro (14 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma lo sapevate che Grillo nel 2009 (un paio di mesi prima di fondare il suo partito) aveva fatto richiesta di iscrizione al PD annunciando di voler partecipare alle primarie ma la sua richiesta è stata rifiutata?



Si  fu a quel punto mi pare che poi Fassino disse la famosa frase "Grillo faccia un suo partito e vediamo quanti voti prende"


----------



## korma (14 Aprile 2013)

gia'..e Fassino disse la famosa frase:"Grillo faccia un suo partito e vediamo quanto prende"


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Aprile 2013)

Eroi


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Lollo, non capisco perchè devi postare il link di una notizia che dice quello che ho scritto io sopra. Poi informarsi di che? Ha fatto richiesta e non è stata accettata, di cosa dobbiamo informarci?
> 
> Ci vuole molta coerenza per fare richiesta di iscrizione ad un partito e poi fondarne uno proprio "anti-politico"...



Ma no hagaga ... Non hai letto allora ... È ovvio che la richiesta all epoca era una provocazione contro grissino ...


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2013)

Grillo: "Partiti cialtroni mentre Italia brucia.
Ineleggibilità scioglierebbe Berlusconi e Pd"


----------



## Livestrong (14 Aprile 2013)

Grillo si voleva candidare eccome alle primarie del pd, infatti rosicó di brutto quando non glielo permisero... Ricordo molto bene la vicenda


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Grillo a Roma contro l’inciucio al Quirinale: “E’ un colpo di Stato”

Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Grillo: "Tutti a Roma":«E' in atto un colpo di Stato. Sarò davanti a Montecitorio stasera. Rimarrò per tutto il tempo necessario. Dobbiamo essere milioni». Rodotà: «Rispettare la scelta del Parlamento». 

Cosa pensa di fare Grillo?


----------



## vota DC (20 Aprile 2013)

Fa la conta. Si vocifera che ci sia una mossa da 10 miliardi con prelievo forzoso (tipo Amato vent'anni e passa anni fa). Berlusconi la farà senza prendersi la colpa grazie al suo carisma, quindi le prossime saranno tra Grillo e Berlusconi, Renzi si limiterà a coltivare il suo orticello senza puntare alla presidenza.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Grillo ai giornalisti sulla rielezione di Napolitano: "Golpettino istituzionale"
Oggi comizio in piazza Santi Apostoli

La Repubblica

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Grillo su Bersani: «Non ho mai sentito il riconoscimento del nostro movimento, primo partito in Italia, ci chiamano grillini e dilettanti allo sbaraglio, ma stiamo lavorando. Bersani è venuto da noi solo per chiederci voti, per fare scouting, ci avesse chiesto di governare insieme ci avremmo pensato, potevamo cambiare insieme la legge elettorale, in mezza giornata, o eliminare i rimborsi elettorali».

Corriere della Sera


----------



## Tobi (21 Aprile 2013)

sta facendo una gran conferenza grillo. In diretta su sky tg 24


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo ai giornalisti sulla rielezione di Napolitano: "Golpettino istituzionale"
> Oggi comizio in piazza Santi Apostoli
> 
> La Repubblica
> ...



Si vabbè


----------



## Doctore (21 Aprile 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Fa la conta. Si vocifera che ci sia una mossa da 10 miliardi con prelievo forzoso (tipo Amato vent'anni e passa anni fa). Berlusconi la farà senza prendersi la colpa grazie al suo carisma, quindi le prossime saranno tra Grillo e Berlusconi, Renzi si limiterà a coltivare il suo orticello senza puntare alla presidenza.


Una ridicola lotta tra titani


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

*Grillo alla Bild: "Tempo Settembre/Ottobre e saremo in bancarotta, non riusciremo a pagare stipendi e pensioni"*


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Grillo alla Bild: "Tempo Settembre/Ottobre e saremo in bancarotta, non riusciremo a pagare stipendi e pensioni"*



Ah questa è nuova. 

Sarei curioso di sapere da dove ha preso questi dati.

Devo, sempre, precisare: ma l'ha detto davvero?

- - - Updated - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo ai giornalisti sulla rielezione di Napolitano: "Golpettino istituzionale"
> Oggi comizio in piazza Santi Apostoli
> 
> La Repubblica
> ...



Forse ho capito male io, forse hanno riportato male le sue parole, ma non aveva detto che non si alleava con nessuno e l'unico governo possibile era quello 5 stelle?


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah questa è nuova.
> 
> Sarei curioso di sapere da dove ha preso questi dati.
> 
> Devo, sempre, precisare: ma l'ha detto davvero?


Si, ha anche auspicato un invasione della Germania


----------



## Livestrong (23 Aprile 2013)

Dopo sta roba della Germania può andare al diavolo anche lui


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Grillo attacca Letta: 'Napolitano ha incaricato membro di Bildeberg' 

Ansa


----------



## Hell Krusty (25 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo attacca Letta: 'Napolitano ha incaricato membro di Bildeberg'
> 
> Ansa



Gombloddo!!1!1!!!1!!!!11 Kastah!111!1!1


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2013)

Beppe Grillo: "il governo che sta nascendo è un'ammucchiata degna del miglior bunga bunga. Tutti passivi tranne uno che di bunga bunga se ne intende. Una mescolanza che sconfina nell'incesto, lettiana, che ha in sè il profumo di famiglia, da Mulino Bianco dell'Inciucio"."Zio e nipote Letta si sono alternati come sottosegretari alla presidenza del Consiglio negli ultimi vent'anni. Cambiava il presidente, ma la famiglia Letta era sempre presente. A garanzia di chi? E' una coincidenza singolare questa successione monarchica. Una famiglia di predestinati".


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2013)

Grillo attacca sulle commissioni "A noi né Copasir né Vigilanza"

Grillo: "Più di otto milioni di italiani che hanno dato il loro voto al MoVimento 5 Stelle sono considerati intrusi, cani in chiesa, terzi incomodi, disprezzati come dei poveri c..... di passaggio". "Ora, dopo l'osceno colloquio notturno a tre, in cui due persone, Berlusconi e Bersani, hanno deciso tutto, governo, presidenze della Repubblica, programma, al cospetto dell'insigne presenza di napolitano, il M5s non vedrà rispettati i suoi diritti di presiedere le commissioni del Copasir e della Vigilanza Rai. Andranno all'opposizione farlocca della lega e di sel, alleati elettorali di pdl e pdmenoelle. Un quarto degli elettori è di fatto una forza extraparlamentare". "Il M5S subisce attacchi vergognosi ogni giorno da giornalisti prezzolati, attacchi furibondi che si sono intensificati dopo le elezioni. Chiunque faccia parte del M5S, o anche si avvicini, è colpito sul piano personale e nessuno si indigna. Per il Palazzo è normale che questi parvenu della democrazia siano sbeffeggiati, insultati, derisi. Le mail private di molti parlamentari del M5S sono state trafugate, foto, filmati, corrispondenze. In un altro paese sarebbe il primo titolo per giorni. Se fosse successo al Pdl, a Cicchitto, Ghedini, Brunetta i giornali e i telegiornali e i telegiornali avrebbero gridato all'attentato alla sicurezza nazionale. Per il M5S solo scherno o silenzio. Anche il silenzio del presidente della Repubblica del quale sono stati distrutti nei giorni scorsi i nastri delle conversazioni con Mancino".


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Beppe Grillo contro SEL, Lega Nord e Fratelli di Italia e li definisce: 'zombie politici che non arriverebbero al 3%' e garantiscono 'un'opposizione di facciata in Parlamentò per impedire 'che il M5S, primo partito italiano, possa governare'. Grillo sul suo blog poi rivendica poi il premio di maggioranza al M5S che *'ha la maggioranza come singolo partito visto che le coalizioni non ci sono".*


----------



## jaws (3 Maggio 2013)

In pratica sta dicendo che infrangendo la legge hanno dato al Pd il premio di maggioranza che sarebbe spettato a loro?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> In pratica sta dicendo che infrangendo la legge hanno dato al Pd il premio di maggioranza che sarebbe spettato a loro?



....in pratica dice che siccome SEL, Lega e FDI sono fuori dalla maggioranza di governo non esistono più le coalizioni delle elezioni quindi il M5S è il primo partito al quale spetta di conseguenza il premio di maggioranza dimenticando che però chi si è alleato per sostenere Letta rappresenta oltre il 50% dell'elettorato (25,42 PD+ 21,56 PDL + 10,56 monti alla Camera al Senato il dato è ancora più alto).


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Maggio 2013)

Che poi il premio di maggioranza si assegna dopo le elezioni, non è che si dà e si toglie


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2013)

Grillo: gente con i fucili noi cerchiamo di fermarli
'Governo e' inerte, si torni subito alle elezioni. Se Parlamento non fa nulla, allora noi usciremo'

Ansa


----------



## James Watson (11 Luglio 2013)

Un i... Scusate la volgarità ma non mi viene in mente proprio nemmeno nessun'altro aggettivo per definirlo. Sorvoliamo pure sulla ridicola manfrina sul premio di maggioranza, adesso parla di gente coi fucili, quando succederà un altro episodio tipo la sparatoria contro i carabinieri a Roma cosa dirà? che si tratta del gesto isolato di un folle o che bisogna abbassare i toni, come l'ultima volta?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2013)

Dirà la verità .. come ha sempre fatto... continuate cosi..a credere alle balle che vi propinano e non aprite gli occhi... arriveremo allo sfascio e chi non ha contribuito ad nevitarlo sarà corresponsabile di tutto questo ....


----------

